# Boiler cleaning



## kmwest (Nov 28, 2017)

I recently had an annual boiler inspection (starting to get cold in Minnesota) and the tech didn't see any issues but recommended a deep cleaning of ash from inside the boiler as a "once in ten years" maintenance activity.  He used a mirror to show the insides of the boiler, and there looked like pretty significant ash buildup.  He quoted me $450, which seems pretty expensive for what essentially sounds like no parts, just time.  Is this a recommended activitiy and if so is this a reasonable price?  The boiler is about 20 years old.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 7, 2017)

Sounds like "engine shampoo" to me. Ask him how he intends to clean it. You may be able to do it yourself.


----------

